# 2011 SuperSix Hi-Mod Team Photo?



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

According to this thread on MTBR, this is a glimpse of what the newest supersix hi-mod team will look like... Also, if you're interested in 2011 Cdale mountain bikes, they're also here:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6980944%22]

Here it is, the supposed 2011 version, sorry about the small image:










Apparently there are some subtle paint scheme differences and a few updated components that distinguish it from the 2010 model, which is shown below:


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

when i first saw this over at mtbr i thought it was a joke... but having a closer look (side by side) you can see the small changes in paint scheme. either way, a great bike. makes me even happier that my 2010 can go on another year looking up to date!


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

less blue, more black... that's it.. it's possible the super six 2008 and 2009 had the same paint...white and green lime


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

In years past Cannondale was cranking out a new frame every year with important tweaks (or wholesale changes) to the prior year's frame. The 2010 Giro (when 'Dale usually rolls out their new prototype frames) came and went, and nothing happened. Anyway, you can't judge a book by its cover, maybe this new frame has been tweaked. Or maybe Cannondale is going to launch a new top-shelf road frame for the Tour. So I'll hold my breath for the Tour ...


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Actually it's no longer branded with the Liquigas sponsorship. That's actually nice as a few years down the road when Liquigas is no longer a sponsor the bike won't look old and outdated.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

nightfend said:


> Actually it's no longer branded with the Liquigas sponsorship. That's actually nice as a few years down the road when Liquigas is no longer a sponsor the bike won't look old and outdated.


+1... I like the more blue on the 2010 except for the "Liquigas" on the fork. Wouldn't be my first choice in colors, but it is a nice cheery color scheme, IMO.


----------



## DeanoG (Feb 22, 2005)

The '10 models dont have LG lettering on them either. The 1st run of '10 ones perhaps, but mine acquired mid year certainly doesn't. 

Dean


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

DeanoG said:


> The '10 models dont have LG lettering on them either. The 1st run of '10 ones perhaps, but mine acquired mid year certainly doesn't.
> 
> Dean



do you have one with super record 11, the team version??


----------



## DeanoG (Feb 22, 2005)

I got the Frame & Fork only as a crash replacment. Its the Liquigas color scheme, but no LG branding on it. Has the 'HM' text instead on the fork legs.

The other one I have seen was purchased as a full bike with S/Record, and it did not have any LG branding on it either, and that was an early '10 build.


----------

